# Where is my album?



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm hoping someone can help me.
I have uploaded photos on posts but I can't find my album.That's not surprising because I don't remember making one.
I can find photos I've uploaded but there is no album to click on.
Also there are some photos in my uploads that I didn't put on this form and would like to "clean them out" to save unnecessary bandwidth.
Can any one help me?
Thanks in advance


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 2, 2004)

Check the link in the upper left hand part of this page to upload photos to your album.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/photo_album.asp


----------



## tipusnr (Sep 2, 2004)

You'll have to re-upload the photos you put in your posts as well.  Attaching them to posts only makes them available to anyone going back and reading the post.

If you don't have an album already, don't worry, one of the administrators will make sure you get one soon.


----------

